# LDAP Interaktion leicht gemacht mit LdapTemplate



## Thomas Darimont (20. April 2006)

Hallo!

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2006/04/18/ldaptemplate-java-ldap-made-simple.html

Gruss Tom


----------



## Grizu (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hab mir den Artikel angeschaut, bin aber nicht schlau geworden daraus. Da steht zwar viel drinnen, aber wie ich das dann in der Praxis nutze ist mir schleierhaft. Bis jetzt habe ich meine Suchen mit JNDI gemacht, aber wenns mal funktioneirt, dann soll es doch damit besser gehen, oder?
Ich arbeite mit NetBeans und Tomcat
Meine Fragen: Welche Files müssen grundsätzlich wo in meinem Projekt sein, damit ich das Spring LDAP verwenden kann? Welche Klassen muss ich schreiben und welche JSPs? gibts hier weiterführende Beispiele?

ich habe nach Schritt 1 habe ich die libs ins Projekt geholt, nach Schritt 2 mal ein XMl-File erzeugt. nach schritt 3 eine java klasse gamcht - und da hängts jetzt auch schon, weil ldapTemplate nicht gefunden wird. Anseinen muss ich das package angeben oder importieren,a ber von wo?


```
package se.jayway.dao;

public class PersonDaoImpl implements PersonDao {
   private LdapTemplate ldapTemplate;

   public void setLdapTemplate(LdapTemplate ldapTemplate) {
      this.ldapTemplate = ldapTemplate;
   }
}
```

Ich muss gestehen ich hab noch nie mit XML-Files als config-files gearbeitet.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

